# KAOHSIUNG | E SKY LAND Building B | 156m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C *






















CH3Fang, taiwan city forum

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 























































fat, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 



















acemet, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 



















yixun, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 










a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 



















boupy, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C*










a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C

2020.09.27 *








FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2020.11.01









Leo214
taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2020.11.20











CH3Fang
taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2020.12.17












CH3Fang
taiwan city forum


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 27:*
[工程紀錄]高雄中博高架橋 拆除工程 拆除第一天 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Zoomed in:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 20:*
高雄義享天地2021年3月20日試營運 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 25:*








DSC07186 by ultracity, on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B / Taiwan's largest IMAX Cinema | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2021-2-1 













































fanbart, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2021-3-26 




















pp123, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.07.21



















alan910223, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C*

2022.01.02


















fanbart, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | E SKY LAND Building B | 156.15m | 512ft | 29 fl | U/C*

2022.01.05




































boupy, taiwan city forum


----------

